# Anyone know how old this K2 could be?



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Late 90's I would guess. Maybe 2000? :dunno: But the Clickers are definitely not new technology. It looks like it's never been ridden though. That, or someone did one hell of a cleaning and tuning job on it.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

Early 2000's when step in's where the rage


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Cap constructed and made in the USA with clickers. That spitfire is like 97/98ish.


----------



## MR_JOSHUA (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks. didn't realize it was that old. OH well


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

MR_JOSHUA said:


> Thanks. Sorry I dont have much history on board anatomy, what does cap constructed mean?


No sidewalls. Less durable.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You should have posted before you purchased. You can get tons of help in these forums. Also you're in MI like me. You're more than welcome to try my setups. Just get yourself a good pair of regular boots and some bindings, set up a meet with me, and I'll bring a board for ya. I ride 156-159 boards so we ride similar size as long as you don't have huge feet.

You're going to notice a world of difference coming off clickers to a legit setup.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

if you put regular bindings on it it is still definetly ridable. but probably not much fun compared to a newer setup.

Clickers really sucked and unless you have new boots for them its going to suck even worse finding some.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with clickers, I rode them for 10 years. Now I use flow and ride bindings. The main problem with clickers is the boots, they have to be a lot stiffer since there's no external support. If they don't fit your foot PERFECT you're going to hate them, they'll dig into your calfs or pinch your ankles and toes. I had a great pair of boots for mine though, used them ~10 times a year for 10 years and they were always comfortable enough until I broke the boot out of the rubber sole landing a 20-30ft jump on my toes.

I remember seeing that board when I first started boarding in the k2 catalog, there's nothing wrong with it especially as a freeride board. Def worth what you paid for it. Those were the high end clickers, there was one "better" model that had a highback on them but they were a bitch to get into.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh look a relic that loves clickers! So much wrong with clickers so much.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

How many times have you tried them? more than 2 pairs of boots?? I'm not saying they're great, I like my flow and ride bindings and soft boots much better, they just don't deserve all the hate they get. With a PERFECT fitting boot they can be ALRIGHT. I'm only 26, not quite a relic yet...when you have no money you ride what's cheap.

The only major issue with them is you need to pull them off the board twice a season and re-torque ALL the screws, they will start to fall out from vibration, verrry dangerous if you don't check these.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This could get interesting...


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not much for arguing. BA isn't completely off base, but I don't think I missed any of the bad points about clickers. There's still hardboot guys around riding clickers and loving them, I bet he could get at least $50 for that pair selling to the right person. I would recommend selling the clickers, even for just $10 on e-bay, and getting new boots and bindings, you'll probably be much more comfortable.


----------



## MR_JOSHUA (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, turns out this board is the first of the K2 lineup (1988). Not sure what to do with it (has not been ridden). Any advice?


----------

